# First Week of Floods



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great report Woody


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes its that time of year! we went out today and had my chance a two and pulled the dupree spoon out of ones mouth and lined the back of another, my adrenaline got the best of me, but theres always next time. glad you got out aswell


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice report! Everytime I went there and look for the grass flats and didn't see any activity? I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Bro I always look forward to your pics and reports!Great stuff


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that is cool 

definitely have to get up that way one of these days and try it me self.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Such a good time. We went out yesterday as well and went to some key flood spots and saw nada : but its fishing. Did you see many up where you guys were?


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Pics...I too always enjoy checking out your post.

I lived in Jacksonville for 4 years while I played baseball at UNF and remember the days of the flood tides.

Heres a pic of the last redfish my buddy caught while fishing the floods a couple years ago. It was right before dark and from a camera phone.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Such a good time. We went out yesterday as well and went to some key flood spots and saw nada  : but its fishing. Did you see many up where you guys were?


We saw a few, but like I said they were spooky. Today my buddies said that the tide didn't happen.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

who is that masked man :-? did you get a new boat noe man and not tell us ?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice report...where's the canoe? You might have to change your screen name! lol


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

No, not mine! it is a friend's Ambush.


----------

